

Are Text Messages Killing, or Saving Us? - sbmws
http://sbms.blogspot.com/2010/11/are-text-messages-killing-or-saving-us.html

======
sbmws
That seems to make sense simply for the sex part of the study, the author even
admitted to such in the original study, saying the equivalent of text
messaging is correlated with increased sex among youth. However, he never
implied that it was the cause of it. I think that would've been the equivalent
of career suicide.

What I'd like to know more about is the link between texting, social media and
the other factors presented that didn't have clear cut explanations. People
who are generally more social are bound to be more promiscuous etc. but why
was there a link between texting and socioeconomic status, and why was the
trend reversed for social networking compared to texting? Also why was there
increased rates of obesity for this same group? Aren't larger people usually
less social? It's not as simple a study as it seems.

------
Turtle87
you will note the author clearly states that the correlation does not imply
causation and its more than just the sex its about risky behaviour in general

------
Xuzz
Correlation does not imply causation.

------
joe_the_user
I guess we need to do the 'correlation or causation' flash test at least once
a day in the contemporary age...

Hint: what personality characteristic might _you_ imagine could move someone
to _both_ have sex more often and make a lot of social contacts?

